# Redington Shores, FL, Cigarista Cusano Event, 4/17, 6-9 PM



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

A Cusano tasting event will be held by Cigarista on April 17th from 6-9 PM. Free cigar, discounts, raffle and adult refreshments. Come one, come all. www.cigarista.com


----------

